# Show box??



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Any show box recommendations? My daughters first year showing market goats at the fair. Just showing goats. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean the actual box or what is in the box?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Just the box. Something just for a few goats. Good for beginners. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a Rubbermaid tote? One that is like a trunk?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about starting out with a Rubbermaid tote, or a small trunk. Biggest thing is make sure it's not too big/bulky or it might be hard to carry.

My kids use a green clear plastic tote box, we've had it since they started showing in 2011. Never too heavy to carry. 

Then you can look for small organizers that will fit down into it.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks! Make sense.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is our lime green tote, I was trying to get stuff out of it a few minutes ago that my kids can't take/don't need at state fair next week -- <they don't allow any aerosol cans on the grounds - so no 'good smelling' oil for my kids bucks :laugh:>.

Here it is piled in the corner, unorganized lol The tackle box is our medicine/kidding box is usually neatly sitting on top of the 4-H box.









Basics...
the organizer is the household cleaner organizer, I think we paid $1.50 for it at Big Lots about 4 years ago. 
As she shows more, she'll collect more stuff to use. This is for my 3 kids and they showed 11 goats this year <3 market, 1 commercial doe, 3 bucks, 4 breeding does>. This is minus the aerosol cans of just some basic conditioning oils, spray oils to make them smell good, and show bloom <which we've never used lol>.










This is 'finished'

I pile a bunch of old bath towels in it, some old kitchen towels/rags, and put the padded binder with health papers/registration papers on top so they are easy to access, and if something leaked/spilled it won't get on them.










Washing and clipping stuff. 
White box -- Clippers and blades & oil.
We make our own soap <plastic bottle> 
In the past I try to do everything here at home, but sometimes we have to take all of this stuff with us! I usually cram it all in that basket lol then when we are done it can go right back in the truck. 









These are a popular show box, but they tend to be expensive:
http://www.grainger.com/product/J-TERENCE-THOMPSON-Large-Mobile-Storage-Trunk-1NTK5

We have one just like this that we store our blow dryer, and misc. stuff in. The only time we take it with us is to overnight shows, which so far has just been the state fair.
We keep the dryer in it, the clipping stuff, binder w/papers, and any important/valuables and use a lock on it.

Edited to add:

One of the most important things I learned to take to the shows is baby wipes & hand sanitizer! Good for cleaning hands, and your daughter can also use baby wipes to help spot clean her wether


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool! Thanks for the info! Wish us luck


----------

